# My Newborn Has An Ingrown Toenail!



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

My poor girl has been much fussier the past 2 days. She's 5 weeks old. Just tonight I noticed that her big toe is very red. It looks like her toenail is growing into the skin. It definitely bothers her when I touch it. Anybody have any experience with it or any thoughts on how to deal with it? It looks like it's starting to happen to her other big toe too.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Poor little baby! Put some tea tree oil on it. I've had ingrown toe nails, so has Dh, the kids and friends. TTO works wonders.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Poor thing! My youngest had this when he was that young, their nails are so funky when they're first born! TTO or some antibiotic ointment will do fine for it. And, lots of snugglin cause that hurts, mom!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I did this to DD when I peeled her nail instead of cutting it square. I fixed it by taking tweezers and slightly lifting the edge so it would grow out instead of down.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I think I cut my firstborn's toenails too short when she was about a week old, and she got an ingrown tonail. I just left it alone, put some breastmilk on it to make sure it didn't get infected, and it fixed itself like in a day or two.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

My son was born with ingrown toenails. I know what you're going through. Basically, all the other advice is right on........try to leave it alone and just make sure it doesn't get infected. Past that, just let them grow out a LOT....my son was born with toes that looked like they had diagonal nails, they were so ingrown, and today (at 5 months) his toes look almost "normal"!


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

My 12 week old has a fingernail that keeps getting ingrown. The sides of his nail cut into his skin as it grows longer. So far, I've just been keeping it short. Once I let it get too long and it got infected with a big pus bubble.







If I trim it at least every other day, we don't have any problems. I'd like to just leave it alone, but I'm very afraid of infections. I'll do just about anything to keep him off of antibiotics right now. We can try to let it grow out when he's a bit older.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks mamas!


----------

